# dinos 85 gal reef build



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

so ive never done a journal from the start of a build so here i go. I built a stand and ive been collecting for a while now and im excited to do a real reef tank considering my tank now is in a need of a upgrade. hope to be up and running in a week or two
equiptment list is as is
custom black stand
80 gal braceless tank
50 gal custom sump and refugium
dual crp overflow units
two big tunze powerheads
titanium heater
marineland return pump 1250gph
100 pounds or live rock
4x3w refugium led light
two pharoah pro led units with controller
euro reef protein skimmer
wtb a r.o.d.i. unit


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

pics we need pictures !


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey Dustin, Have you received the Pharos yet? Have you tested them?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I have got them thank you for all you help and customer service. I have turned them on but yet to really test them I will soon and ill add pics


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet! I wish I have $$ to upgrade too! . Let's see some pics....


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

We are all ready for some pics Dino. Its about time you started a tank journal.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*stand(without the doors on)*

made the stand tall because my skimmer is 30 inch tall talk about overkill


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

not sure if anyone mentioned this yet  but we need more pics! lol 

Welcome to the dark side! (i've always wanted to say that lol)


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

im still building guys work in progress ill post as it all comes together


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Stand looks good I like the interior paint scheme  I like the edges I have some stainless corner pieces I have the same plan for.....now hurry up and build it so we can see some more pictures


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ya I like the metal look for the corners plus it hides my crappy cuts lol. I was going to paint the inside black but I think this will hurt my lighting inside for the refugium so I think ill just prime it since white is much more reflective


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*sump*

finally got my baffles in and waiting 48hrs to everything to dry. ill plumb it this weekend in the garage


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*dry run soon*

a little more done


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Eco friendly lighting. So, you are saving the environment now too. Lol. Looking good Dino.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow it's getting excited now! good choice on that Pharos light, can't wait till i get one for my tank


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

lol Mike, I am sure I can find you a fixture they you enjoy. Your aQ pro ain't a bad one. As for dino, I can't wait till the tank up and running


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

so after spending most of the day moving my other tank catching everything and filling the new tank i still have lots of tweaking to do. had a tough time sleeping worrying that something would overflow but woke up and skimmer and overflows working great. i really dont like the crp overflows but sometimes your gotta use what you got all seems happy but the clown seems kinda stressed. lights are amazing so far and need to be fully programed tonight still lots of work to be dome but check it out


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*first day*

quick pic day 1


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looking good!


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Wat you have on the sump? Is that a purple light?
Anything special on purple light? Just curious


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

no maybe its my phone im not sure how that bulb is going to work its 5x3watt led 2 red 2 white and a uv well thats what it was sold as. if its not that great ill be buying one off frank he has really helped me out and has good customer service at first look my pharoahs are amazing im seeing colours i didnt no the corals had no comparison to my compacts


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Sry, wasn't meant to push on sale or anything. I am asking mainly due to the purplish looking. I guess it is coming from uv.
I kno plants feed off 660nm and 450nm light but uv is use to restrict plant growth due to uv can damage plant tissue . That is y I am surprise it is use for fuge light


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

no worries I didnt think that at all I was trying to give you a little plug lol. good to know about the u.v. im going to look at the specs again


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

wow way off specs are 5x3w blue 430nm 460nm red 630nm 660nm? not sure why it looks purple


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe it's just ur pic lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I find cameras don't take pics of LED in the blue spectrum very accurately.


----------



## Aquasteve (Jun 17, 2012)

wish my tank looked that good ! How much do those LED's you have on the tank run if you don't mind my asking ? Debating upgrading mine to LED as I have to replace my current bulbs anyhow...


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

talk to frank at aq-led hes a sponsor I havnt had them long but love them so far


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*a new pic*

everything slowly coming too taking time to adjust . just glad all if alive oh ya and a pic of my favorite dude lol


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*pic*

actually going through a algae bloom but not as noticable with the white turned down.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

wow nice setup! If you have time I'll have to check it out sunday


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ok so I think videos are public now please let me know if you can view them





old tank


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

new tank and crazy algae bloom hope corals will recover I also got a yellow eye tang in great health


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

couple pics


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

shrimp pic


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

the video works fine, great looking tank man! can't wait to see it when the coral grows out some more


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*pics*

doing ok and growing


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*pics*

even some stuff that was near death from the move is coming back


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice looking tank! I hope to get my 90g converted into a reef tank like this, one day!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks still learning


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

wow love the acan frags


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

update - YouTube


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Update of tank


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great man! Bubble coral looks awesome! For some reason they never do well in my tank...


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmmmm well latley it closes a bit but doing good. I boosted my light a bit and my zoas hated it I thought they would get used to it but ive desided to dial down a bit


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Im going to make a list but not to detailed as far as the names of everything
2 big seperate rainbow mushrooms, bubble, flame, metalic mush, rtba,pink and green candy,10 zoa colonies, blue shroom, 4 acan colonies, meteor shower, hammer, pink leathers, Unknown chalice, cleaner,fire, pepermint shrimp, sea cucumber, 2 clowns, kole tang, salilfin (needs to go to 120), blue starfish, blue chromis


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Very very Nice good job Dino!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Your tank looks great bud!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*twins????*

So my cucumber has split making is more suitable for my tank considering it was close to 12 inches now. Got a cool view of it wanted to share. Oh ya cucumber for trade/sale haha


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*Tank update*

Rock flower and some frags and a giant mushroom and some sps


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*Close ups with iPhone*

New pictures


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

great looking tank! I love marine tanks, I just can't afford the initial startup for one. hahaha. So fresh water it is. C:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You have been able to collect some beautiful coral (considering you live out in the Wack). Good job with your tank.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks not sure how to take that haha i actually have some good suppliers in chilliwack and they are fair to me


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just meant that its great for reefers out your way to have access to nice corals, and not just the ones who are in Metro Vancouver. I know sometimes its hard to find really nice stuff the farther out you go. We used to do an annual Valley tour of the LFS and it was sometimes looking like slim pickins the further out we drove.

Anthony


----------

